# Products to keep baby from falling off bed?



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

With our last baby we had the bed up against the wall. That won't be possible for the next baby. We have a king sized bed. Is there a product made for the purpose of keeping a baby from rolling off the bed? I know there are bed rails, but I'm a little worried about the baby getting stuck in between it and the mattress. I'm thinking of maybe a really heavy pillow-like thing.


----------



## nonnymommy (May 15, 2004)

I think this looks good...

http://www.humanityinfantandherbal.com/


----------



## kahbo (May 31, 2005)

Couldn't you use the same idea, but with pillows under the fitted part of sheet...just a thought...


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

there is a bed rail that locks on top of the mattress, thus no crevice for baby to fall in. i use it on my king size bed.

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...entPage=family


----------

